# RIP ginger :(



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i had to have ginger pts this afternoon. she suddenly developed severe headtilt. she was ok this morning, but this afternoon when i went to get her out of the cage, she couldnt find her way out from the igloo. when she eventually got out, her head was so badly tilted that her right side was scraping the floor of the cage. i put her on the carpet, and she could only walk backwards in circles.
i took her to the vet, and she offered medication, but said it probably wouldnt do any good, and i agreed. she gave me a few minutes alone with ginger, then asked if i wanted to bring her body home, or let them arrange cremation. i chose option 2 as i live in an apartment complex, with nowhere for me to bury her. she knew something was up as she was snuggling me and boggling, something i hadnt seen her do before.
then off she went with the vet, towards the rainbow bridge....

goodbye ginger, my 1st rattie, my fattyboombatty rattie. mummy loves you xxx


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

So sad, I'm so so sorry for your loss. She was happy though, boggling and snuggling with you, she went the best way and you did the right thing.

Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

today is not a good day for rats. i lost a new baby today too. our hearts go out to you during this time, we know how the pain to lose someone so suddenly when there is nothing that can be done. i hope everyone starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you everyone. it seems strange not seeing her face at the cage in the mornings, lining up for tummy scratches with the other girls, or being the first to the bowls at feeding time so she can get the cream cheese or avocado before the others.
loco is lost without her and wanders the levels of the cage, almost in a daze, until meggsy reminds her that she is still there.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope your handling things well. Losing a pet that your bonded to, is exceptionally hard to say goodbye to.

My heart is with you during this tough time ..


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks squeak. i'd be so much better off if i could only remember that ginger is no longer with me, and then maybe i'd stop calling all the other girls ginger, even though only meggsy is similar in colouring... i tell you, CRAFT (Cant Remember A F***ing Thing) is driving me insane!!

poor loco though, she is still lost. she wanders around the cage looking for ginger, and has become reclusive since last thursday. she doesnt want to come out of the cage for cuddles or rattie-romp time or anything...


----------

